# Bom Dia from Portugal...



## 1302

We are now in Portugal for a couple of months... 














































I'll update as and when we get that 'internet' stuff 

My/Our blog now includes an 'Old Car' section 
here: http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/old-cars-2/


----------



## 1302

We have been 'off the radar' for a week 

Bom Dia all 




































(one of 'er indoors' just so you know we havent killed one another yet)









(and one of me just in case you have 'missed me')

Before you wade in with the 'Free Willy' jokes - the lack of cider and increased exercise has resulted in their being roughly one stone less thirteen-o-two than there was a month ago


----------



## GypsyRose

Great photos, we hope to go one day......


----------



## 1302

Its tough on the way to the Algarve..


----------



## Easyriders

We'll be there soon! Now in cordoba, then to Cadiz in Spain. Plan to spend one Easyrider's birthday on 3rd June in Tavira, Portugal, then maybe Evora, Lisbon, Tomar, Porto...

Tough, isn't it? Busy shading ourselves from the sun, when a week ago we had driving rain in France, followed by a snowstorm just north of Madrid!

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## 1302

Its tough!



















How fantastic is this as a place to stay 'for free'


----------



## 1302

Still sunny and lovely...










Sorry we are blocking out the view 

We were 'recognised' by a fellow motorhomefact user yesterday (via our number plate)


----------



## erneboy

We are just north of Lisbon at the moment but only for a week to go to a wedding. Then slowly back to the Mosel Valley for a couple of months. It's hard to beat roaming around seeing the sites. I must confess though that I sampled a little too much of the local brew last night, Alan.


----------



## 1302

My toughest job today was putting a new 'Portugal' sticker on the back...


----------



## erneboy

Oops, I meant sights, Alan.


----------



## carpenter_pete

Nice pictures, we are of to Portugal in august/september for 3 weeks, our first time so would be interested in any places you can recomend.
Pete 8)


----------



## mandyandandy

Gorgeous photo's, and well done you, check out the first and last pic of you and spot the difference, you are shrinking fast  is it the water?? 

Have a wonderful time
Mandy


----------



## Steveboy

*wow*

love the fotos especially the one of the two of you. you look radiant and happy. so good to see. such a good life is'nt. enjoy enjoy enjoy.
my adventures r @ - steveandtanyaswoofspot.blogspot.com.


----------



## 1302

mandyandandy said:


> Gorgeous photo's, and well done you, check out the first and last pic of you and spot the difference, you are shrinking fast  is it the water??
> 
> Have a wonderful time
> Mandy


I have dropped 16 lbs in 9 weeks... 

And feel much much healthier !!


----------



## 1302

Simply the most beautiful place I have ever camped over at - my morning view today was this...


----------



## rugbyken

boca de rio??


----------



## 1302

rugbyken said:


> boca de rio??


'do' bit (sorry) yes 

it'll be the last year/opportunity to wildcampbthere I fear ...

we wondered why most folk buggered off at 8.00 pm...

The police had been to tell everyone to clear off before we arrived - still, we got two nights in


----------



## rugbyken

thats a bugger both of us have that as a screensaver on our mobile
jan's very simular to your shot taken from our bed,
having said that the travellers who were over by the fence were digging holes and burying thier toilet waste etc looked like they had been there for months, for every good thing there is always someone going to take the p***


----------



## 1302

Its no wonder the locals are getting upset as there are some dirty so and so's there. As I emptied our rubbish in to the bin a guy staying in a little caravan next to us used the back of the bins as a urinal in full weiw of everyone...

...his missus went off to squat in the woods


----------



## 1302

I have added my 'July' Diary now:
http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=1005&action=edit&message=1

We are still at a great Aire at Praia da Gale - I have reviewed that in my blog as well


----------



## sunseekers

*fantastic pics*

Hi looks like your haveing a great time out there in portagul love the pics & love the blog fantastic there are some lovely beaches in the algarve


----------



## 1302

And some lovely views from our Aire


----------



## mrbricolage

Great photos. Reminds me of my travels


----------



## 1302

I have just updated the latest 'stopover' with a review of the area...

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/a-gale-update-11/


----------



## 1302

Just in case you though we had slipped off the dege of the earth...










After a few trials and tribulations - not least of which being a 'stuck' immobiliser and a goosed alternator we are at our friends olive grove, water from a well and power from a councils feeder pillar! Great view and peace and quiet 

Happy Days!!


----------



## aultymer

There are times you really annoy me 1302!!!
Those pics for a start - how very dare you!

Enjoy - pity there isn't a green eyed emoticon.


----------



## 1302

aultymer said:


> There are times you really annoy me 1302!!!
> Those pics for a start - how very dare you!
> 
> Enjoy - pity there isn't a green eyed emoticon.


You wouldnt have been jealous of my broken alternator - or the lack of people willing to fix it 

But I think I know what you mean


----------



## 1302

Well, our intended two months in the Algarve turned into over three!

I have updated the 'route so far' part of the blog with a map showing our travels within this part of Portugal.

Here: 
http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/our-route/
We intend to head off to Spain at the weekend and put a little more 'tour' back in our 'tour'


----------

